# Green to the Beach ?????



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

Is anyone in Gal. ? I was wondering what the water looked like. Thinking about wading the surf this evening. TKS


----------



## ilikepizza5211 (Aug 19, 2011)

Check www.g-townsurf.com. They have a surf cam for galveston. It is nice and blue though.


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

buddy is in surfside said its greenish but a ***** ton of sea weed


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Weed is bad.


----------



## Nathan C (Oct 27, 2010)

we were down on the west end yesterday and water was good but there was alot of weed


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

*galveston is green*

I am at my house 1 mile from SLP eathing lunch and watching the green water, no weed, and small surf. Wind out of the north at 10mph.


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

*water condition late in the day*

About a billion birds started diving on bait straight out from my house. I strapped on my gear took a hand full of arties and attacked. Did I take a beating. The rip tide is really bad, could not make it to the birds which were on the edge of the green water. I'm 6'3" and the second cut was deep. I barley made it across without getting sucked to oblivion. Wave hight was around 2 ft, but when your standing to your chest they are well over your head and smacking you every chance they get. 
I will try again in the morning, or maybe even later this evening if the green water comes back in range.


----------



## medgecko (Apr 21, 2012)

lipjerker, don't turn this into a tearjerker ... be careful out there


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

My wife and I fished the rock groins on the seawall Sunday evening. We arrived about 6:15 pm. Water was in great shape. Perfect sandy-green and raft after raft of mullet. lots of bait in the water but no fish. The wife was fishing a live shrimp under a popping cork and landed 1 trout that went 14 3/4" inches. I was fishing Carolina rig with live shrimp and caught several hard heads, 1 croaker, and 1 undersized trout. Guy next to us was fishing a long line with large mullet and caught two small sharks. I would guess both were under 24 inches. 
I'm headed back in the morning.


----------



## mlinger (Jun 21, 2007)

I forgot to mention that seaweed was basically nonexistent.


----------



## lipjerker (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Medgecko,
Thanks for your concern. I have been wading the beach front since I was a little kid down here and the one thing I have never done is to disrespect the big pond. When it rips like yesterday I get out. 
Today was a different story, got up looked out and perfect. swilled some joe down and strapped on my gear, threw red, w/white tail assasins and strung 6 keepers by 8:30 also lost 6, go figure....Nothing big, just keepers, 15 1/2-18 1/2 no studs. It has been perfect all day. Just waiting till close to dark to hit em again. Need some tidal movement. right now it slack.
Thanks again for your safety concerns, I appreciate it.


----------

